# Suggested reading material



## nagates (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm currently heavily involved in doing tech work for about 2 local community theatres, I focus mostly on Light Design, but also do a lot with the technical side. So with that in mind, I want to up my game, learn more about equipment, lights, boards, sfx in general. I should mention I have a computer Science degree, so I have a decent understanding of technology in general. 

So I was wondering if there was a magazines someone could suggest, to keep up to date? Also any good books, I know nothing can replace sitting in the classroom, but if there is any books that would improve my knowledge, i would gladly welcome any advice. 

Thanks


----------



## josh88 (Sep 4, 2013)

We used to have a wiki article that was a collaborative listing of books. [Edit by DL: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/collaborative-articles/5981-theatre-books.html .] For periodicals that are free, you've got stage directions, projection lighting and sound, front of house, lighting and sound America, and a few more I'm forgetting since I'm not in my office. [See http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/collaborative-articles/7856-industry-periodicals.html .]

http://www.stage-directions.com/
http://www.plsn.com/current-issue
http://www.fohonline.com/
http://www.lightingandsoundamerica.com/

They all have hard copy issues or online versions


Via tapatalk


----------



## nagates (Sep 6, 2013)

Out of the ones I saw on the list this one looks good (book ) from a technical point, but I'm not sure where to start on the design books. Could some recommend one for some who is approaching intermediate knowledge.

Also with the magazines, any recommendations, I saw some of these online when googling around, but I'm not sure which to go with.


josh88 said:


> We used to have a wiki article that was a collaborative listing of books. [Edit by DL: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/collaborative-articles/5981-theatre-books.html .] For periodicals that are free, you've got stage directions, projection lighting and sound, front of house, lighting and sound America, and a few more I'm forgetting since I'm not in my office. [See http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/collaborative-articles/7856-industry-periodicals.html .]
> 
> Stage Directions
> PLSN | PLSN Current Issue
> ...


----------



## nagates (Sep 6, 2013)

I was looking at this one too, not sure which is better A Practical Guide to Stage Lighting: Steven Louis Shelley: 9780240811413: Amazon.com: Books, has anyone read this one? less likely but has anyone read both?


nagates said:


> Out of the ones I saw on the list this one looks good (book ) from a technical point, but I'm not sure where to start on the design books. Could some recommend one for some who is approaching intermediate knowledge.
> 
> Also with the magazines, any recommendations, I saw some of these online when googling around, but I'm not sure which to go with.


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 6, 2013)

nagates said:


> I was looking at this one too, not sure which is better [URL='http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/0240811410/ref=nosim/controlboothc-20"]A Practical Guide to Stage Lighting: Steven Louis Shelley: 9780240811413: Amazon.com: Books[/URL], has anyone read this one? less likely but has anyone read both? ...


We had a thread comparing the two when the second edition came out. Here it is: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/news/15582-practical-guide-stage-lighting-second-edition.html . And there's a third edition due October 2013. (Which I guess I'll have to buy, since I own the other two.) FWIW, my personal opinion would be to buy the first edition, used. Sorry, MrTemplate. (EDIT: But I did just pre-order the Third Edition. Watch for my review (at my age still writing book reports.))


nagates said:


> nagates said:
> 
> 
> > Out of the ones I saw on the list this one looks good ([URL='http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/0240810759/ref=nosim/controlboothc-20"]book[/URL] ) from a technical point, but I'm not sure where to start on the design books. Could some recommend one for some who is approaching intermediate knowledge.


The Harry C. Box book is THE BIBLE when it comes to lighting film/TV sets, but I don't think that's your focus (punny, sorry). As for books specific to design, see this thread: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/lighting-electrics/6123-best-lighting-book.html 


nagates said:


> nagates said:
> 
> 
> > Also with the magazines, any recommendations, I saw some of these online when googling around, but I'm not sure which to go with.


All (almost, USITT's is one exception) are free; subscribe to ALL of them! You'll soon discover for yourself after a few issues which are valuable to you and which are not. Cancel, or don't renew, the ones you don't care for. Most subscribers consider all Industry Periodicals to be BRM (*B*athroom *R*eading *M*aterial).
.


----------



## alyx92 (Sep 6, 2013)

The Backstage Handbook is a super valuable resource. I've used it a bunch for quick reference questions, formulas, etc.


----------



## josh88 (Sep 6, 2013)

All those magazines I listed are free, so there's no reason you couldn't subscribe to all of them.


Via tapatalk


----------



## nagates (Sep 6, 2013)

Ah sorry, I see that now, I was looking at the other monster list of magazines, thanks!


josh88 said:


> All those magazines I listed are free, so there's no reason you couldn't subscribe to all of them.
> 
> 
> Via tapatalk


----------



## nagates (Sep 6, 2013)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but looking through the table of contents, the Harry Box books looks more like the basics, more technical, were as the shelly assumes you know most of the basics, and focus more on the skills for the Job and Design. 


derekleffew said:


> We had a thread comparing the two when the second edition came out. Here it is: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/news/15582-practical-guide-stage-lighting-second-edition.html . And there's a third edition due October 2013. (Which I guess I'll have to buy, since I own the other two.) FWIW, my personal opinion would be to buy the first edition, used. Sorry, MrTemplate. (EDIT: But I did just pre-order the Third Edition. Watch for my review (at my age still writing book reports.))
> 
> 
> The Harry C. Box book is THE BIBLE when it comes to lighting film/TV sets, but I don't think that's your focus (punny, sorry). As for books specific to design, see this thread: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/lighting-electrics/6123-best-lighting-book.html
> ...


----------



## SteveB (Sep 6, 2013)

I've read Shelly's (I own the first edition), it's the bible for me about "how to" get the lighting design done, paperwork, etc...

The best design book, IMO, is Richard Pilbrow's Stage Lighting Design, the Art, the Craft, the Life. The earlier editions didn't touch so much on his career, but his approach to design is well described.


----------



## JohnD (Sep 7, 2013)

+1 on the Richard Pilbrow book, I bought it based on the recommendation of CB members and worth it, I also have both an older and the newest edition.
Of the standard stagecraft textbooks, you can't really go wrong with _Scene Design and stage lighting_ by W. Oren Parker, et al, and _Theatrical Design and Production_ by J. Michael Gillette. They are both quite pricey in the latest editions but older editions are very cheap and still very helpful. You can get a copy of either for under $5 shipped from Amazon. I also highly recommend that you take advantage of your local library, see what they have and take a list from the above linked article and see what they can get through interlibrary loan.
EDIT: If you have a large university nearby, see what they have in their library, especially if they have open stacks. A nearby university has complete bound volumes of _Theatre crafts_ magazine, I think a road trip is overdue.


----------



## lwinters630 (Sep 7, 2013)

JohnD said:


> +1 on the Richard Pilbrow book.



+2 on Richard Pilbrow. I really like it.

I also like James Moody's


----------

